# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  विडियो कैसे डालूं

## harry1

दोस्तों मैं विडियो डालना चाहता हूँ परन्तु मुझे समझ नही आ रहा है की मैं कैसे डालूं ..
इसलिए मुझे विडियो डालने का तरीका बताएं...

धन्यवाद

----------


## bestall555

यदि  हमें मूवी क्लिप्स अपलोड करना हो की कैसे करेंगे कृपया सिलसिलेवार ढंग से समझाने की कृपा करेंगे...मेरे पास काफी क्लिप्स हैं जिसे मैं अन्तर्वासना में पेश करना चाहता हूँ

----------


## groopji

मित्र सबसे पहले हम एक फ़ाइल होस्टिंग वेबसाईट जैसे filesonic.com, Oron.com, filesquick.com इत्यादि में से किसी पर भी अपना फ्री अकाउंट बनाना पड़ता है

ये एकदम आसान है मै यहाँ filesonic का उदाहरण दे रहा हूँ

----------


## groopji

................................

----------


## groopji

./..........................

----------


## groopji

........................

----------


## groopji

......................

----------


## groopji

............................

----------


## groopji

.....................

----------


## groopji

................

----------


## groopji

अगर फिर भी लगता है की कोई परेशानी है तो कृपया इसी सूत्र में लिखे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## Poorangyan

क्या यह साईट सुरक्षित है?

----------


## groopji

> क्या यह साईट सुरक्षित है?


जी हां सुरक्षित है और मै इसे विगत बारह महीनों से प्रयोग में ले रहा हूँ

----------


## parim6

अच्छी जानकारी दी अपने आपका धनयबाद +++++

----------


## bhagatsingh

मैंने बहुत पर्यत्न किया परन्तु फाइल सोनिक में मेरा अकाउंट नहीं बन पा रहा, क्या करू

----------

